
Nuclear could be the clean energy source the world needs - Reedx
http://cnn.com/2019/09/16/perspectives/nuclear-energy-green-goals/index.html
======
basicplus2
Only if its nuclear fusion

~~~
aiscapehumanity
Or whenever thorium becomes viable

------
aszantu
ah no... it's not clean... the places where radioactive materials are mined
are inhabitable forever. If something goes wrong the place where the plant was
build it inhabitable as well. And we have no idea how to make storage places
of radioactive materials safe for future generations. These costs are put on
states and countries while companies are reaping the rewards. Nuclear power
might be clean in the CO² sense, but it's pretty damn toxic in the long run...

